
Ask HN: What Are Your Go-To Websites for Industry News and Business Moves? - zer0sand0nes
Business Acquisitions, New Market Entries, New Waves of Technological Innovations, etc.
======
gitgud
Well, Hacker News is pretty much exactly that.... Unless I'm missing
something?

------
jppope
Stratechery

